# Making Sprinklers



## trapper (11 mo ago)

Looking for advice from those who have made their own sprinklers. Can't afford inground so I'm hoping to make numerous sprinklers to cover everything below the red line. I'm going to do a total Reno with TTTF this fall so trying to get the water figured out now. H is house D is driveway. I have a faucet in front and back and plan to use 4 hose timers. Biggest issue is going to be covering the large space on the west side. What sprinkler heads have you all found work best when making your own sprinklers to cover as much ground as possible? I've read a lot about rainbird but there's a ton of models.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Rainbird 42SLA are the ones I have installed inground that cover a large distance.


----------



## trapper (11 mo ago)

Do they actually cover the distance that rainbird says they can?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, they seem to.


----------

